

Care to Share Your OPML? - beigelightning
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/april/feedDiscovery

======
fusiongyro
As usual Dave spends 90% of his time reminding you how awesome he is and 10%
on the actual content of the article. I guess I'm glad to see it, because
without Dave there to remind them the new generation of programmers really
might have matured and and entered industry without ever knowing about the
marginal contributions of this raving egotist.

We put up with Wolfram-sized egos because Mathematica is an incredible
achievement. Dave could take a page from Wolfram. Try wowing us first.

------
zimpenfish
"First build the sharing site. Then worry about analytics and top 10s and
other ass-backward ideas."

